# Need suggestions....



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking for some input on underwater cameras.... I noticed on aqua-vu's website that they changed their line-up a bit. The only camera I've ever used is a scout and that seemed to work fine, but would like to know about other models and brands. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Get a flasher before you get a camera.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

what makes you think I don't have a flasher? I wouldn't even think about ice fishing without one anymore....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bought a Fish TV, I think they were bought out because I got mine new for like $45 and I love it. If I cold buy another one it would be a camera the DOESN'T look like a fish. I had my camera hit buy 3 fish last year.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

$45 is a steal... might I ask where you got it?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What's a flasher?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Vexilar, Marcumand now Humminbirdmake "ice flashers" which are sonar units designed for use on the ice. Generally circular in display with three-color readouts, these units constantly update to show you what's below the ice!

Excited for first ice are we?!? (Me too!)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Too busy bowhunting to worry about the ice, but it won't be long now!


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

still looking for suggestions for cameras...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am always out on first ice so if you see a big fat guy out there you know it is safe for you to be out there!

Seriously, I am getting more and more into ice-fishing every year. I love it out there. Every February me and a bunch of other old, retired Army guys do a Devils Lake trip. 30-40 below with wind chill and we still go out every year..why? 

Bring on the ice!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

buy an aqua-vu you any model you can't got wrong. I would suggest getting a flasher 1st though


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

Marcum VS820 ( i think thats the right model). They are spendy but they have a flat LCD screen that is daylight viewable. Would be great for ice and open water.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

msg,

My friends call me the ice tester. If i can go on anyone can.


----------



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

cast&blast said:


> Marcum VS820 ( i think thats the right model). They are spendy but they have a flat LCD screen that is daylight viewable. Would be great for ice and open water.


Marcum has the 2 best UW cameras on the market with the 825c & 820 flat LCD screen cameras. You pay for it but there's nothing else better out there right now, IMO.


----------

